# The epic revival of the Worst Cycle-Truck ever



## tacochris

I’m starting this thread to document something you guys will either love or hate but its happening. In this thread you will find the rebirth of what has to be the worst Cycle Truck every revived (that I know of). This bike was part of a group of bikes I rescued that sat in huge piles for MANY years and are some of the rustiest bikes I’ve ever owned, and guess what….I’m going to save every single one cause I love what I do and I’m crazy.
The bottom 6-8 inches as well as most of the rear stays and drops are toast, like BEYOND toasted, as well as the bottom few inches of the fork. The metal has begun to blossom into layers like old wood and the serial number is long gone. By all original owner accounts, the straight down tube, forward facing drop outs and the fact that this bike was always skip tooth (despite having the wrong ring now), it is believed this bike was built between 51-54 and is an S2 large basket model, before the half-pitch, curve lower bar change. I will be using a 55-59 chain guard on it though since its what I have available in my parts pile…

I have a 55 Schwinn Starlet frame/fork in my collection that is a perfect match for the rotten parts and I will be grafting that rear frame to this one to save it as well as changing the kickstand mount to a fender mount. Also the bottom part of the fork and drop stand holes will be fixed as well. I’m a competent welder/fabricator so this wont be a huge stretch to some vehicles I’ve worked on.  I should also note that this bike will be put back to mostly correct as well as recreating the cut off basket ears and making new basket brackets to match the originals.

Bringing bikes like this back to life is something I live for and this one will live again very soon…..updates coming this weekend!

Enjoy the circus!


----------



## tacochris

If the pics above didnt correctly show the carnage im removing, this pic will.
I will not be removing or fixing the pits on the rest of the frame or restoring/painting it.  The blood will stay on the blade so-to-speak, and I want the story of this bike to never be hidden.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Cool project! I like extra crispy.


----------



## tacochris

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Cool project! I like extra crispy.



Extra crispy is one thing, this bad boy is BURNT!  Lol


----------



## tacochris

Also, if anyone has a Cycle Truck front fender I can trade towards or what-not, let me know cause its the one thing I dont want to recreate.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

tacochris said:


> If the pics above didnt correctly show the carnage im removing, this pic will.
> I will not be removing or fixing the pits on the rest of the frame or restoring/painting it.  The blood will stay on the blade so-to-speak, and I want the story of this bike to never be hidden.
> 
> View attachment 1303828



Hola stay safe! I was watching your photos,just notice if your CT frame it's 1951@52 whit the lower tube straight! Try save because the lady frame its curve in that tube! If do you choose cut the rear area,try from the top, where's weld to the seat tube! And lower from the crank! And save the serial number if the rear fork has it! Hope notice those tubes belongs to one year model*! Good luck w your Schwinn cycle truck*!*


----------



## tacochris

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Hola stay safe! I was watching your photos,just notice if your CT frame it's 1951@52 whit the lower tube straight! Try save because the lady frame its curve in that tube! If do you choose cut the rear area,try from the top, where's weld to the seat tube! And lower from the crank! And save the serial number if the rear fork has it! Hope notice those tubes belongs to one year model*! Good luck w your Schwinn cycle truck*!*



Im actually going to be using part of the seat post from the ladies frame to fix the lower part of the straight down tube.  The serial number is unfortunately rotted completely off and long gone but i figured 51-52 as well so thats good to have confirmation!  Ill have some updates this weekend with the progres, thanks for following!


----------



## OZ1972

Cant wait to see the next chapter !!!!


----------



## tacochris

Hey guys!  Im sorry for the lack of updates!  At the start of the weekend I dropped the fuel cell from my truck on my right index finger and smashed the living geez out of it so I havent been able to weld (im right handed).  I promise it will get poppin off VERY soon as soon as I can bend my trigger finger.  
Thanks for everyone who stopped by!


----------



## tacochris

Hey ghost and ghouls!
My Shelby is finally off the rack and I just wanted to let you guys know that the revival and rescue of this God-forsaken 1951 machine will begin this Friday!! 
I finally landed the correct sprocket/crank/pedals for it along with a guard, rear fender and a donor fork to use to fix the lower portion of the blades.  Its gonna be awesome to see it on the road after everyone else gave up on it!
Anyone who has a crusty or rusty front cycle truck fender and is willing to do some horse-trading let me know because that's just about the only thing I don't want to replicate.  
Stay tuned!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Cool! I was wondering about this bike the other day when I saw it in the background of a post in another thread. Glad you have most of what you need. Hopefully someone will see this since it will be at the top while you dig in and hook you up with a fender!


----------



## tacochris

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Cool! I was wondering about this bike the other day when I saw it in the background of a post in another thread. Glad you have most of what you need. Hopefully someone will see this since it will be at the top while you dig in and hook you up with a fender!



Thanks for joining!  Yeah I will be building this one as close to stock as possible, only taking liberties on the basket depending on what i find before its done.  I dont have a correct front wheel but Im not gonna push the originality factor on the wheels, Im just going to use the correct era of wheel but I do have an S2 rear, just not heavy duty.  I feel pretty positive about this bike at this point so its time to work!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> I’m starting this thread to document something you guys will either love or hate but its happening. In this thread you will find the rebirth of what has to be the worst Cycle Truck every revived (that I know of). This bike was part of a group of bikes I rescued that sat in huge piles for MANY years and are some of the rustiest bikes I’ve ever owned, and guess what….I’m going to save every single one cause I love what I do and I’m crazy.
> The bottom 6-8 inches as well as most of the rear stays and drops are toast, like BEYOND toasted, as well as the bottom few inches of the fork. The metal has begun to blossom into layers like old wood and the serial number is long gone. By all original owner accounts, the straight down tube, forward facing drop outs and the fact that this bike was always skip tooth (despite having the wrong ring now), it is believed this bike was built between 51-54 and is an S2 large basket model, before the half-pitch, curve lower bar change. I will be using a 55-59 chain guard on it though since its what I have available in my parts pile…
> 
> I have a 55 Schwinn Starlet frame/fork in my collection that is a perfect match for the rotten parts and I will be grafting that rear frame to this one to save it as well as changing the kickstand mount to a fender mount. Also the bottom part of the fork and drop stand holes will be fixed as well. I’m a competent welder/fabricator so this wont be a huge stretch to some vehicles I’ve worked on.  I should also note that this bike will be put back to mostly correct as well as recreating the cut off basket ears and making new basket brackets to match the originals.
> 
> Bringing bikes like this back to life is something I live for and this one will live again very soon…..updates coming this weekend!
> 
> Enjoy the circus!
> 
> View attachment 1303821
> 
> View attachment 1303822
> 
> View attachment 1303825
> 
> View attachment 1303826
> 
> View attachment 1303827



Hey Chris, good luck with your rusty, crusty Cycle Truck. I'm really happy you found this long forgotten piece of Schwinn history and are willing to put forth the effort to get this beast back to rideable condition. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## tacochris

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Chris, good luck with your rusty, crusty Cycle Truck. I'm really happy you found this long forgotten piece of Schwinn history and are willing to put forth the effort to get this beast back to rideable condition. RideOn. Razin.



Thanks alot man!  Yeah im one of the few folks who would waste a second on this bike other than hanging it on a wall and forgetting about it.  I hope to have put a 100 miles or so on this thing by the time 2021 is over.  
Thanks for checkin it out!


----------



## FICHT 150

Is your tetanus shot current? 

Good luck.

Ted


----------



## tacochris

FICHT 150 said:


> Is your tetanus shot current?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ted



Lol yeah....from working on my bus.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> Lol yeah....from working on my bus.



What kind of bus do you have? Razin.


----------



## tacochris

razinhellcustomz said:


> What kind of bus do you have? Razin.



62 pearl white Kombi. (11 window base model in white). Lol


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> 62 pearl white Kombi. (11 window base model in white). Lol



Sounds really nice, but not a big fan of any thing white. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## tacochris

razinhellcustomz said:


> Sounds really nice, but not a big fan of any thing white. Enjoy. Razin.



Lol...well to be accurate its mostly rust color'd with some dirty white in between....  I dont do "nice and shiny" and most everything I own short of my daily looks like this.  So the Cycle Truck isnt new territory...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> Lol...well to be accurate its mostly rust color'd with some dirty white in between....  I dont do "nice and shiny" and most everything I own short of my daily looks like this.  So the Cycle Truck isnt new territory...
> 
> View attachment 1347290



Cool old diamond in the rough.


----------



## vincev

Nice,keep going.


----------



## tacochris

Well guys, great news!!  Today was the day and it went really well!  Took me all day, cutting, prepping, trial fitting on and off, welding and then hand finishing the metal but man am i pleased!
Peep the pics!  She’s one piece again and my body is in multiple painful pieces after 6 hours of welding and bastard filing.
Ive decided this bike is being built in memory of my late father who died of cancer in 2012 and his auto repair he ran for 47 years.  He was rough around the edges but tough as nails and a real hero.

CT with all the rot removed and ready





i used a steel locating sleeve inside all the joined areas which makes then meet up really strong, gives the weld more “meat” and will strengthen the joint for years to come!




Trial fit and fit like a glove!




Donor piece with the kickstand bracket removed, prepped and bevel-cut for welding with the locating pins in place


All tacked up and square as a librarian



Donor frame pieces used to complete the down tube transition into the bottom bracket also with locating pin




this is what 6 hours of hand bastard file work will get you and its all worth it




a little more of the beautiful metal finish work she got.




My weapon and my destroyed hand



....and to round out the night, a little dry fit just to make me smile!  Boy this is gonna be a fun build as soon as i find parts


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> Well guys, great news!!  Today was the day and it went really well!  Took me all day, cutting, prepping, trial fitting on and off, welding and then hand finishing the metal but man am i pleased!
> Peep the pics!  She’s one piece again and my body is in multiple painful pieces after 6 hours of welding and bastard filing.
> Ive decided this bike is being built in memory of my late father who died of cancer in 2012 and his auto repair he ran for 47 years.  He was rough around the edges but tough as nails and a real hero.
> 
> CT with all the rot removed and ready
> View attachment 1348370
> 
> i used a steel locating sleeve inside all the joined areas which makes then meet up really strong, gives the weld more “meat” and will strengthen the joint for years to come!
> View attachment 1348371
> 
> Trial fit and fit like a glove!
> View attachment 1348372
> 
> Donor piece with the kickstand bracket removed, prepped and bevel-cut for welding with the locating pins in placeView attachment 1348373
> All tacked up and square as a librarian
> View attachment 1348374
> Donor frame pieces used to complete the down tube transition into the bottom bracket also with locating pin
> View attachment 1348375
> 
> this is what 6 hours of hand bastard file work will get you and its all worth it
> View attachment 1348376
> 
> a little more of the beautiful metal finish work she got.
> View attachment 1348377
> 
> My weapon and my destroyed hand
> View attachment 1348378
> ....and to round out the night, a little dry fit just to make me smile!  Boy this is gonna be a fun built as soon as i find partsView attachment 1348379



Hey Chris, this is turning out really nice. Man you are quite for fabricater and welder. The big blister on your hand could be worn as a badge of strength and fortitude for a job well done. I can just picture this when it's done. Good luck and keep up the good work. Fight the good fight. Razin.


----------



## pedal4416

Great work! Your making me feel lazy for not repairing the one crack in my project cycletruck!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Beautifully executed!


----------



## tacochris

Thanks for the kind words guys....i could not be happier seeing this thing in one piece and it makes my heart smile to see what once was trash, living again.  A good dedication to my father who instilled this passion and love in my life.

As usual there is some sad news: Had a deal made on a solid, awesome Cycle Truck front fender on here and was getting payment  (he only accepts money orders) and it was sold it to someone else.  So...one huge step forward then yet again another knife in my heart.
Im putting out a plea....please, someone be on the lookout for a front cycle truck fender.  I know someone has to have one...
I feel kinda numb about it...speechless i guess.


----------



## tacochris

pedal4416 said:


> Great work! Your making me feel lazy for not repairing the one crack in my project cycletruck!



Bring it over, ill fix it.


----------



## tacochris

Well guys, if you didnt think i was crazy, you will now. 
Today i started on the fork which was , as you can imagine, as bad as the lower part of the frame was.  Folks will ask why i didnt buy another fork.  Well the simple answer is, i cant get anyone to sell me a fender so finding a fork will be worthless, so time to use my talent to save the original.
First pic shows the full on horror of the lower fork blades in some spots barely resembles a fork.  I wanted to save the drop stand mounts but they were toast so i will make more, thread em and weld em on at a later date.  This is all grinding out rust, weld and weld building and then knocking it down and hand filing the rest.
This will take me a day a blade so the other side will be tomorrow, so on and so in.
Enjoy!  Pops would have.


O the pure horror!!




its not any better from this angle!




MUCH better!!




Words dont express how much work this was but it still maintains its multi-curve profile and factory thickness as well and is smooth as possible



Check out that beautiful hand-worked razor-sharp edge


----------



## SirMike1983

The corrosion looks exceedingly heavy - like sea water or industrial/commercial chemical corrosion, given how deep some of the individual pits are. 

You're doing excellent work. Given the level of corrosion, be sure to check the tube wall thickness in the portions of the frame you are keeping. You'll also want to check for flex in the fork blades (both fore/aft and side/side) once you are done. It looks to me as if even with the extreme corrosion, that you'll be able to fix this.


----------



## tacochris

SirMike1983 said:


> The corrosion looks exceedingly heavy - like sea water or industrial/commercial chemical corrosion, given how deep some of the individual pits are.
> 
> You're doing excellent work. Given the level of corrosion, be sure to check the tube wall thickness in the portions of the frame you are keeping. You'll also want to check for flex in the fork blades (both fore/aft and side/side) once you are done. It looks to me as if even with the extreme corrosion, that you'll be able to fix this.



Thank you very much.  
This bike was found by a friend of mine in a very large scrap pile of other bikes, all prewar and most rusty (_some rustier than this one believe it or not_) all in and around an old barn that had been there for many many years.  This bike was unfortunately buried in the dirt at the bottom of the pile and the bottom bracket, bottom of the frame and half the fork were buried in the ground, probably for years.  The handlebars and stem were rotten beyond repair and filled with ants, which was just lovely.  
I have 2 other prewar bikes that are both terribly pitted much like this one that Ive put 30+ miles on at this point and they seem to all be holding really good and strong so i believe this one should hold strong but I will monitor it.  I dont know if anyone noticed but the way I grafted in the bottom of the frame I cut up until I was past the worst of the pits and hit a strong all-metal anchor point.  
My goal eventually is to keep my eye open for an original fork down the road and maybe swap it out if I start to feel odd about it but I think we should be good to go.  Im going to ride this one but I will go easier on it than i do my other, more solid, bikes.


----------



## Freqman1

I commend you on what truly is a labor of love! I have a prewar CT not nearly so rough but its my yard art! Look forward to seeing your progress. V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris

Freqman1 said:


> I commend you on what truly is a labor of love! I have prewar CT not nearly so rough but its my yard art! Look forward to seeing your progress. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1349350



Wow what a beautiful CT frame set!  If you ever find yourself willing to let that worthy "yard art" live again.....(hint hint wink wink)  ahah

...and thank you for the compliment!  I really do love these things which is another reason I go to such extreme lengths to save them.  Soon this beauty will be on the road!


----------



## Wards Guy..

tacochris said:


> Well guys, if you didnt think i was crazy, you will now.
> Today i started on the fork which was , as you can imagine, as bad as the lower part of the frame was.  Folks will ask why i didnt buy another fork.  Well the simple answer is, i cant get anyone to sell me a fender so finding a fork will be worthless, so time to use my talent to save the original.
> First pic shows the full on horror of the lower fork blades in some spots barely resembles a fork.  I wanted to save the drop stand mounts but they were toast so i will make more, thread em and weld em on at a later date.  This is all grinding out rust, weld and weld building and then knocking it down and hand filing the rest.
> This will take me a day a blade so the other side will be tomorrow, so on and so in.
> Enjoy!  Pops would have.
> 
> 
> O the pure horror!!
> View attachment 1349231
> 
> its not any better from this angle!
> View attachment 1349232
> 
> MUCH better!!
> View attachment 1349233
> 
> Words dont express how much work this was but it still maintains its multi-curve profile and factory thickness as well and is smooth as possibleView attachment 1349234
> 
> Check out that beautiful hand-worked razor-sharp edge
> View attachment 1349235



I think those are dimples or freckles


----------



## tacochris

Wards Guy.. said:


> I think those are dimples or freckles




Well then I guess that makes me a dermatologist because, upon closer inspection, what i thought were birthmarks turned out to be cancerous.  All good though, I am working to remove them....


----------



## BFGforme

At swapmeet yesterday on @whizzer1 table spotted a CT front fender with clip and tried to grab it, but someone stepped in front of me and grabbed it! Doh, guess he didn't see this thread or your wanted ads.....


----------



## tacochris

BFGforme said:


> At swapmeet yesterday on @whizzer1 table spotted a CT front fender with clip and tried to grab it, but someone stepped in front of me and grabbed it! Doh, guess he didn't see this thread or your wanted ads.....



Yeah I know the feeling but I dont expect everyone to be so generous as to reach out to me like you guys do.  I do really appreciate folks with their eyes open for me like this.  
Ive had an easier time finding Schwinn phantom parts which I find funny....Lol  When I do finally locate and obtain a fender, you may see me holding it high in the air like a warrior!


----------



## BFGforme

Phantom parts are a dime a dozen, everyone and their brother has them....


----------



## tacochris

BFGforme said:


> Phantom parts are a dime a dozen, everyone and their brother has them....



Tricky thing about Phantom parts is, even the folks that have em sometimes dont know if they're real or repop......
A Cycle Truck front fender, thats always real.


----------



## Wards Guy..

You’re doing a great job with what you have. Enjoy it! I work with my hands every day in door hardware and there’s nothing that satisfies me more. 
Keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## tacochris

Wards Guy.. said:


> You’re doing a great job with what you have. Enjoy it! I work with my hands every day in door hardware and there’s nothing that satisfies me more. View attachment 1349528
> Keep your eye on the prize!




What an awesome CT and some awesome little puppers!  When I get my CT up and running I will do the same thing and I will have my ShihTzu Sam with me!  Cant wait to finally ride this thing.....feels like a million miles away but its alot closer now.


----------



## Wards Guy..

It’s awesome that you have a pup. It’s a great way to haul them around the neighborhood. I wish I had some parts to give. But no extra here, I’ll keep on the lookout. There’s a lot of people that would’ve pushed that aside because of all the work. Maybe that project found you... good luck!


----------



## tacochris

Wards Guy.. said:


> It’s awesome that you have a pup. It’s a great way to haul them around the neighborhood. I wish I had some parts to give. But no extra here, I’ll keep on the lookout. There’s a lot of people that would’ve pushed that aside because of all the work. Maybe that project found you... good luck!



Man its ok, its cool enough that you would help if ya could.  

Around here Im kinda known for being the crazy rust lover who never gives up on bikes so this Cycle Truck, as bad as it is, was offered to me because my buddy knew I was just about its only hope of living again.  He also gave me a 41 Autocycle project that's rough, but not as bad as this one....


----------



## Rides4Fun

Wow, your skill and patience is awesome!  It's really nice to see your project coming together and I look forward to seeing your continued progress!


----------



## CycleTruck211

Out-standing work, my friend!


----------



## tacochris

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement....it really does keep me motivated.
Tomorrow night i will be back on the fork again as this morning i woke up with the worst pain in my right forearm from all the file work and needed a break tonight.  
Stay tuned!!


----------



## OZ1972

Very nice work !!!!!!!!


----------



## tacochris

Well guys, i decided, the heck with it, and i just knocked out the fork so now its all done inside and out.  I am really glad too because the file work was killin my arthritis.   All thats left now is to get some tube, thread it to match the stand bolts and weld it on and the fork will be 100% again.
Starting to look amazing for a bike that, not too long ago, was trashed beyond reason.  
stay tuned!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Wow! All that hard work and now you can start building. Kudos!


----------



## tacochris

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Wow! All that hard work and now you can start building. Kudos!



Thanks Eric....
The hardest of the fabrication is finally done, all that's left is to weld on new drop-stand mounts and add the front chainguard mount back and all the welding is DONE!  Another reason I pushed last night after my son fell asleep to finish the fork....Im ready to be done welding.  haha


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Really cool of you to go to so much trouble to save this one!! I'm seeing an epic "Before & After" when this one is finished.


----------



## tacochris

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Really cool of you to go to so much trouble to save this one!! I'm seeing an epic "Before & After" when this one is finished.



Sometimes when you pray for something, the Lord doesnt give you what you want exactly because that would teach you nothing, but he gives you an opportunity to earn it.  I cant really afford to pay the prices people want for solid, original Cycle Trucks, but I was blessed with this bike and a bucket of fabrication skill.....so, create your own happiness I say.  Because of this bike, i not only got a Cycle Truck, I learned to be better with my file work, learned I can fill pits etc, and I made some friends on this site and landed 2 bikes in my area because of the conversation.  Blessings are strange...
Before and after will be a must.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I totally relate. I grew up poor so accumulation of wealth is not anywhere near the top of my priorities. Pride in building something from nothing with limited tools & a lot of skill is incredibly rewarding!! No amount of money can buy that feeling of accomplishment in my opinion.


----------



## tacochris

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I totally relate. I grew up poor so accumulation of wealth is not anywhere near the top of my priorities. Pride in building something from nothing with limited tools & a lot of skill is incredibly rewarding!! No amount of money can buy that feeling of accomplishment in my opinion.



Absolutely the same.  My dad and I would go around to swap meets and scrap yards when I was a kid and find old stingrays and then I would come home and build a cruiser out of spare parts and cruise the heck out of it till better parts came along!  Lol  My pops restored old tractors and Chevy trucks in his free time and didnt buy a brand new truck until he was in his 70's.  So building the things I want is second nature...
I know people scoff and laugh at me when I say this but, money really means nothing to me other than a way for me to get the things I want for my bikes or vehicles.  I dont wanna be rich, I dont desire to be in fancy neighborhoods or drive fancy cars...its not in my DNA.  Another reason i prefer to trade for parts because to me thats a bit more pure and you know you're dealing with another bike guy.
I only play the money game to get Cycle Truck parts...haha


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Here! Here!! Rich people brag about how much they pay for something. I (& family) enjoy bragging about how little was paid for something cool!    

And as said elsewhere on the Cabe: "New stuff is for people that can't fix things!"


----------



## tacochris

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Here! Here!! Rich people brag about how much they pay for something. I (& family) enjoy bragging about how little was paid for something cool!
> 
> And as said elsewhere on the Cabe: "New stuff is for people that can't fix things!"



haha....I kid you not it is a sense of pride to pay very little for something you want!  Paying alot for something is always said with a frown on my face....


----------



## tacochris

Person from the back: Hey Chris, you should post a pic of that beautiful specimen of Cycle Truck outside with a 65 stingray front wheel.  
Me: thats a great idea, here you go!


----------



## PLERR

tacochris said:


> Because of this bike, i not only got a Cycle Truck, I learned to be better with my file work, learned I can fill pits etc, and I made some friends on this site and landed 2 bikes in my area because of the conversation.



Easy for me to say, because I didn't do any of the work or live through the experience, but I think this CT is better than the one you lost out on. I've been spectating this like everyone else and it seemed to me early on that this fork in the road was going to work out for the best. In the world of classic and antique cars folks like to point out the ones that are "built, not bought." There's always a great deal of respect for the craftsmen who can take something that no one else wants, or is able, to do anything with and breathe the life back into it. There's no arguing the skill and sweat equity that brought you to this point. Now it's no longer just a bike, it's a tangible symbol of a journey. Of time well spent. In a way, I think we're all a little better off for having shared in it. Good job, Chris.


----------



## rusty_apache

Note the window sticker on the International Harvester. Nothing like building it yourself!

By the way, I need to introduce you to the Rex cut blending wheel for small side grinders.
 You can STILL enjoy your hand filing blisters If you want, but at least you can leave the hand filing to the very end. Of course this advice is probably a little late for THIS project, but maybe on the next one!


----------



## tacochris

PLERR said:


> Easy for me to say, because I didn't do any of the work or live through the experience, but I think this CT is better than the one you lost out on. I've been spectating this like everyone else and it seemed to me early on that this fork in the road was going to work out for the best. In the world of classic and antique cars folks like to point out the ones that are "built, not bought." There's always a great deal of respect for the craftsmen who can take something that no one else wants, or is able, to do anything with and breathe the life back into it. There's no arguing the skill and sweat equity that brought you to this point. Now it's no longer just a bike, it's a tangible symbol of a journey. Of time well spent. In a way, I think we're all a little better off for having shared in it. Good job, Chris.



Man....i really appreciate the kind words and it feels good to know you guys are enjoying watching all this.  After all the work and sweat equity spent on this thing AND my decision to logo it as my dads old auto repair, this bike will stay with me most likely till i go meet him in the clouds and my son has to care for it.  As much as it hurt to lose the Pao Audio Visual bike, this one has kinda become more of a story and will stick in folks’ minds long after the other has changed hands 5 times.  
Plus....you guys get a chance to see just how passionate i am about this stuff.  
This story is just getting started...


----------



## tacochris

rusty_apache said:


> View attachment 1351807
> 
> Note the window sticker on the International Harvester. Nothing like building it yourself!
> 
> By the way, I need to introduce you to the Rex cut blending wheel for small side grinders.
> You can STILL enjoy your hand filing blisters If you want, but at least you can leave the hand filing to the very end. Of course this advice is probably a little late for THIS project, but maybe on the next one!



Haha a little late is right buddy!  I kid...
Yeah man i love learning new techniques and tools!!


----------



## tacochris

Im in the parts-locating process currently, but i thought it would be fun to post some crust photos from the original back half that i saved to hang on the wall as a reminder.
Ive seen rust but ive rarely seen metal separate in layers like old wood!
I must mention that i only had to cut one small spot and the rest came off with a light tug.  Haha


----------



## BFGforme

Damn bro, Chris, I'm very impressed! Killer work! Build your own front fender.....lol


----------



## tacochris

BFGforme said:


> Damn bro, Chris, I'm very impressed! Killer work! Build your own front fender.....lol



Haha honestly i have a duck-tail front Schwinn 26 fender and I totally considered it for a while.  .....but someone really awesome stepped up and is offering me a fender shortly which is a huge blessing!  In the end, ide love to use as much original parts as possible.  
Thanks for the compliment!  Im grateful for you guys to see this mission play out.


----------



## rusty_apache

tacochris said:


> Im in the parts-locating process currently, but i thought it would be fun to post some crust photos from the original back half that i saved to hang on the wall as a reminder.
> Ive seen rust but ive rarely seen metal separate in layers like old wood!
> I must mention that i only had to cut one small spot and the rest came off with a light tug.  Haha
> 
> View attachment 1351957
> 
> View attachment 1351958
> 
> View attachment 1351959



Hell that’ll buff out....


----------



## tacochris

rusty_apache said:


> Hell that’ll buff out....



Haha might not be anything left when im done buffing.


----------



## tacochris

Next on the fabrication list this weekend is replacing what some dink cut off at some point in my CT’s life.  Fabricating based off of actual factory measurements @MEKANIXFIX was kind enough to get for me.  
I considered welding back the ears that were cut off but after a long consideration, the best way is to remove whats left and add back a new unit.  
Stay tuned!!


----------



## tacochris

Well guys....another large piece is now fixed!

At some point in this bikes life, someone lopped off the ears of the front bracket like a pit bull so now thats done.
I originally was going to cut off whats left and put on an entirely new bracket but the more I thought about it, the more sick i felt about getting rid of the factory chicago welds.  So even though it was harder, i decided to just remake the ears so the original factory center piece and chicago welds would remain forever.  When you’re dealing with a bike this rough, you have to try to keep as much history and soul as you can. 
I have not added the holes on either side of the head tube but i will later on.
Enjoy!

whats left of the original...



New ear templates made


Nice little test fit



Wham bam and done-skee!  Went way better than i expected but still a ton of work.  Based on factory measurements.



Factory Chicago top and side welds still intact...



One step closer to a solid cycle truck!


----------



## pedal4416

Looks factory! You are doing a great job bringing this one back!! Im going to get a tank of gas this week and I'll fix mine and come ride with you!


----------



## tacochris

pedal4416 said:


> Looks factory! You are doing a great job bringing this one back!! Im going to get a tank of gas this week and I'll fix mine and come ride with you!



Thanks bud!  Hearing someone who owns a CT say it looks factory means I did good!
As soon as this bad boy is road worthy, a cruise is 100% necessary because i’ll be hard to stop on this thing!  
Little side note: i already have the measurements and steel to replicate the basket brackets!


----------



## pedal4416

tacochris said:


> Thanks bud!  Hearing someone who owns a CT say it looks factory means I did good!
> As soon as this bad boy is road worthy, a cruise is 100% necessary because i’ll be hard to stop on this thing!
> Little side note: i already have the measurements and steel to replicate the basket brackets!



I made my own basket brackets on a few. very easy. Same with the sign and clamps. I have everything if you ever need more measurements.


----------



## pedal4416

I may have a crusty front wheel, and I definitely have NOS heavy hubs and spokes but they are not cheap. I have a soft spot for hubs so they are always hard to part with!


----------



## tacochris

pedal4416 said:


> I may have a crusty front wheel, and I definitely have NOS heavy hubs and spokes but they are not cheap. I have a soft spot for hubs so they are always hard to part with!



A really decent “flat profile” front wheel just sold on Ebay over the weekend for 90 bucks plus shipping but i missed it by mere hours....
If you’re into hubs, i have alot of killer prewar hubs i may be able to offer in trade towards it.  At the end of the day i dont wanna fight off your prized possession though...haha. My bank account would be upset...


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

tacochris said:


> Well guys....another large piece is now fixed!
> 
> At some point in this bikes life, someone lopped off the ears of the front bracket like a pit bull so now thats done.
> I originally was going to cut off whats left and put on an entirely new bracket but the more I thought about it, the more sick i felt about getting rid of the factory chicago welds.  So even though it was harder, i decided to just remake the ears so the original factory center piece and chicago welds would remain forever.  When you’re dealing with a bike this rough, you have to try to keep as much history and soul as you can.
> I have not added the holes on either side of the head tube but i will later on.
> Enjoy!
> 
> whats left of the original...
> View attachment 1353294
> New ear templates madeView attachment 1353297
> Nice little test fit
> View attachment 1353298
> Wham bam and done-skee!  Went way better than i expected but still a ton of work.  Based on factory measurements.
> View attachment 1353300
> Factory Chicago top and side welds still intact...
> View attachment 1353301
> One step closer to a solid cycle truck!
> View attachment 1353304



Have a nice day! I found your text about to review the measurements and photos, that I shared w you! But I found you welded the bracket base
Did you took the angle measures for the L basket brackets from the base to the frame? They need to be aligned
So you can attach all together w HD bolts?


tacochris said:


> Well guys....another large piece is now fixed!
> 
> At some point in this bikes life, someone lopped off the ears of the front bracket like a pit bull so now thats done.
> I originally was going to cut off whats left and put on an entirely new bracket but the more I thought about it, the more sick i felt about getting rid of the factory chicago welds.  So even though it was harder, i decided to just remake the ears so the original factory center piece and chicago welds would remain forever.  When you’re dealing with a bike this rough, you have to try to keep as much history and soul as you can.
> I have not added the holes on either side of the head tube but i will later on.
> Enjoy!
> 
> whats left of the original...
> View attachment 1353294
> New ear templates madeView attachment 1353297
> Nice little test fit
> View attachment 1353298
> Wham bam and done-skee!  Went way better than i expected but still a ton of work.  Based on factory measurements.
> View attachment 1353300
> Factory Chicago top and side welds still intact...
> View attachment 1353301
> One step closer to a solid cycle truck!
> View attachment 1353304


----------



## tacochris

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Have a nice day! I found your text about to review the measurements and photos, that I shared w you! But I found you welded the bracket base
> Did you took the angle measures for the L basket brackets from the base to the frame? They need to be aligned
> So you can attach all together w HD bolts?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1353464
> 
> View attachment 1353465
> 
> View attachment 1353468
> 
> View attachment 1353470



Yes i have a ton of measurements that I used to make the frame bracket so we should be good to go on angle too.  Plus im making the basket brackets as well so if im a 1/4” off somewhere i can make it up in the fabrication.  My width and distances all match the measurements you posted in my old thread pretty much exact so thank you for the help!


----------



## CycleTruck211

This is an inspirational resurrection. The Franken-Cycle Truck!


----------



## tacochris

CycleTruck211 said:


> This is an inspirational resurrection. The Franken-Cycle Truck!



Thank you!  Big plans are coming so it can only get better!
I prefer preservation over restoration when possible.


----------



## tacochris

Ive been putting off getting the seat post out and i decided to try it today its embarrassing how quick it came out!  Must have been the heat from the welding that free’d it up because it came out in less than a minute with little to no effort.
I was able to find another woodruff-style AS bolt for the seat clamp and robbed a correct nut from another bike.
Threw a visually correct seat on it which i will need to blow apart, sand blast and paint because its in sad shape.  
Other than that, things are poppin off!


----------



## tacochris

Small but still awesome update:
I sent payment on a fender yesterday and I have a connection for a front wheel so things are moving along perfectly.  Updated as soon as I have em!


----------



## tacochris

Kind of a big update at least for me!  
Guess who got a proper Cycle Truck front fender!?!  Had to install it using stingray braces and i dont have a drop stand clip yet but man its good to be a step closer!!
The fender is factory red underneath the black so i will remove that soon and get it back to original paint.
If anyone wants to do some horse-trading for a cycle truck stem or front wheel hit me up!


----------



## Rides4Fun

Wow, that is soooo awesome!  Your project is really starting to take shape now.  I was wondering how it was going


----------



## tacochris

Rides4Fun said:


> Wow, that is soooo awesome!  Your project is really starting to take shape now.  I was wondering how it was going



Man I was so excited when it arrived I ate dinner with it next to my plate.  Lol  Always good to keep some childlike excitement....
Yeah I wish it was moving faster but its all a money game at this point.  I only need a couple of things but all total its over $300 bucks worth of stuff!  So yeah....hoping to do some horse trading to make it happen.


----------



## tacochris

Not sure if anyone is still following along with this build but good news is a-foot!!
Im doing some horse-trading with another awesome Caber for an original cycle truck stem and drop stand clip AND i found a perfect set of handlebars!  ALSO i have a perfect rear hoop with a full set of 120 gauge spokes and nipples.  
....but wait, theres more!!
Tonight while digging around for a new departure rear hub in my parts pile i found a  Bendix Model K 36-10 floating front Cycle Truck hub!!  What are the friggin odds i had that already just sitting there!!  
Good things are happening guys!


----------



## REC

Sounds like a lot of good things are happening for you on this. Your repair on the front plate for the basket brace mounting looks like a factory replacement in shape and method. Nicely done. The one on my '39 box dweller was not done as nicely. I wish I knew what happened that it needed repair - but they don't talk ya know. Maybe one day I'll get to doing some additional work on it and hop it comes out like yours did. Impressive!!

Onward and upward!!! Still have not gotten out to dig for any front wheel yet. Did look in the trailer when I had the door open last week, not the right spot though. I think the wheels may be in the little shed next to the shop.


REC


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Good things for good people. That is fantastic plays right into the universal energy theory, the parts are finding you. Spring around the corner Cycle truck coming together, you may want to buy a lottery ticket taco. When done you will have to remove "the worst cycle truck " moniker haha


----------



## pedal4416

Nice find on the hub! I finally found that front wheel, it’s definitely “The worst cycle-truck wheel ever!” It appears to be an S-2 with a Union hub and a gallon or two of house paint. If you need it I got it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Looking good!!


----------



## FICHT 150

Heck of a project. Keep posting, I check it every day.
Ted


----------



## Wards Guy..

tacochris said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following along with this build but good news is a-foot!!
> Im doing some horse-trading with another awesome Caber for an original cycle truck stem and drop stand clip AND i found a perfect set of handlebars!  ALSO i have a perfect rear hoop with a full set of 120 gauge spokes and nipples.
> ....but wait, theres more!!
> Tonight while digging around for a new departure rear hub in my parts pile i found a  Bendix Model K 36-10 floating front Cycle Truck hub!!  What are the friggin odds i had that already just sitting there!!
> Good things are happening guys!
> 
> View attachment 1368731
> 
> View attachment 1368732



OK, time to go buy a lottery ticket....


----------



## tacochris

Sorry for the late response, it was a crazy weekend!  
Thanks to anyone and everyone who has been following along, liking and/or commenting on this thread.  Stay tuned because this bad boy will be finished or at least darn close to finished very soon!


----------



## tacochris

Well, since im still waiting for a few parts to come in, how about this for a cool picture!
The original K-model hub next to the replacement K-model!
Literally not one atom of the original was savable!  Lol


----------



## John G04

tacochris said:


> Well, since im still waiting for a few parts to come in, how about this for a cool picture!
> The original K-model hub next to the replacement K-model!
> Literally not one atom of the original was savable!  Lol
> 
> View attachment 1373153




Its honestly impressive how bad condition your cycletruck was in, takes alot of neglect and time for it to get that bad! Gonna be a true saved from the scrap pile bike once done, good luck!


----------



## tacochris

John G04 said:


> Its honestly impressive how bad condition your cycletruck was in, takes alot of neglect and time for it to get that bad! Gonna be a true saved from the scrap pile bike once done, good luck!



It really is man!  This thing was crusty to a level ive never even dealt with and I LOVE crusty bikes!  I think Velocipedist’s 35 Bluebird is the only other ressurection that could compare to this Cycle Truck and even then, i think ive got him beat in terms of sheer crust!  
thanks for following along....stay tuned!


----------



## REC

The Rustaway hub is fantastic. It needs to go into an enclosed case for display alongside sone of the other choice leftovers from this project. I am saving the photos just because!! Sending you a PM in a bit to discuss something else. Bye for now..
REC


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Talk about metamorphosis! I don't even know how you figured out this was a cycletruck-let alone something from the bicycle realm! Your work is awesome! Its hard to believe people have such talent/skills or willing to take on a project of such magnitude! Absolutely incredible work saving this cycletruck. Congrats-can't wait to see end results!


----------



## tacochris

mr.cycleplane said:


> Talk about metamorphosis! I don't even know how you figured out this was a cycletruck-let alone something from the bicycle realm! Your work is awesome! Its hard to believe people have such talent/skills or willing to take on a project of such magnitude! Absolutely incredible work saving this cycletruck. Congrats-can't wait to see end results!



I really appreciate the compliment, much less you guys following along with my crazy journey on this thing!  I think at the end of the day, it comes down to this:  Im not rich in wealth, but I am rich in passion, drive and skill and while I may not be able to afford a market-value Cycle Truck, I can afford to turn a forgotten one into something amazing.
Hopefully my journey will cause at least one or two people to take a second look at that bike they always considered was "too far gone".


----------



## tacochris

REC said:


> The Rustaway hub is fantastic. It needs to go into an enclosed case for display alongside sone of the other choice leftovers from this project. I am saving the photos just because!! Sending you a PM in a bit to discuss something else. Bye for now..
> REC



excited to see what ya found!


----------



## SirMike1983

Do you know what the bike's prior use was? That level of rust reminds me of bikes that have been exposed long-term to sea water or to commercial/industrial corrosives. It took a lot of rust to get through that hub shell.


----------



## tacochris

SirMike1983 said:


> Do you know what the bike's prior use was? That level of rust reminds me of bikes that have been exposed long-term to sea water or to commercial/industrial corrosives. It took a lot of rust to get through that hub shell.



It was found on a hoarder property with at least 300 other antique bikes in various states of disrepair.  There were piles and this one was buried in the ground at the bottom so its original use and story is long gone other than the old man knowing it was always inch-pitch.  I got this one pretty much as my buddy found it but the front wheel was on it but it was a mangled, crusty knotted mess.  Wasnt anywhere near salt water or anything, just forgotten and buried for as long as ive been alive im sure.


----------



## tacochris

Well guys....huge milestone today!!
Stem and the drop stand clip came in thanks to another awesome Caber and i finally got to install the bars and sit on it!  Is my smile too obvious?  Haha
Next we weld the drop stand bungs back on the fork, build the basket brackets and that will be IT for fabrication!!  Woohoo!!
The wheels are temporaries as i am building and lacing the correct heavy duty ones as we speak...will also be plasma cutting a new sign panel as well as doing some sign writing!


----------



## Wards Guy..

tacochris said:


> Well guys....huge milestone today!!
> Stem and the drop stand clip came in thanks to another awesome Caber and i finally got to install the bars and sit on it!  Is my smile too obvious?  Haha
> Next we weld the drop stand bungs back on the fork, build the basket brackets and that will be IT for fabrication!!  Woohoo!!
> The wheels are temporaries as i am building and lacing the correct heavy duty ones as we speak...will also be plasma cutting a new sign panel as well as doing some sign writing!
> 
> View attachment 1376526
> 
> View attachment 1376527



Please play Johnny Cash’s “ one piece at a time” when this one rolls outta that shop!!
Great resilience!!!


----------



## Wards Guy..

If your taking requests for the side plate how about “From Hell and Back”


----------



## tacochris

Wards Guy.. said:


> Please play Johnny Cash’s “ one piece at a time” when this one rolls outta that shop!!
> Great resilience!!!



Haha thats actually the name of my 1950 Autocycle!  Its a correct, complete 50AC but every single part is from a different bike.  
#whateverittakes


----------



## tacochris

Wards Guy.. said:


> If your taking requests for the side plate how about “From Hell and Back”



Man that would be a fitting name!  Haha
This one will be logo’d for my late fathers auto repair shop Stones Auto Repair he operated from the 1970’s to his passing in 2012.  Feels right...


----------



## Wards Guy..

Quoting Joe Walsh- “you bought it you name it!”


----------



## tacochris

Wards Guy.. said:


> Quoting Joe Walsh- “you bought it you name it!”



There ya go!!


----------



## tacochris

School time!!  Where i get to teach methods ive developed to work on pesky bicycle things!
So...my post about getting the stem installed was just like a pretty girl with tons of makeup, theres a process you didnt see.
So the stem on this rowdy ba$tard had been snapped off and stuck since day one and i figured, “this will have to wait”.....but the day finally came to pay the piper.
First things first: i took a small junk extension (walmart cheapie) and stuck it down in the stem remnants and welded it solid.  I gave it around a solid 25 ugga-duggas with the impact gun and BAM, out she came!  All good and time to celebrate right?  Wrong....guess what is still stuck in there??  You guessed it....the dang wedge!
So...i filled the fork with Blaster and let it sit for a full 24 hours.  Next day i drained it, flipped it upside down and put a steel rod thru the fender hole and about 5 taps with a hammer, out it came!
Use these lessons cause i promise they work!


----------



## tacochris

Hard to believe im at the point where im making plans for the sign plate but the cardboard template had been made.  Man this is gonna look SO awesome!  
Will be plasma cutting the sign board this weekend...


----------



## RustyHornet

This is purely outstanding. I love each and every bit of it. I found your thread this morning and it’s taken me all day when I had a few minutes to get through it. Your worksmanship, determination, talent and skills show through very much on this project.

For years it’s been my goal to find the rustiest Schwinns out there and make them rideable with as many of the parts they came with as possible. Partly because I think they are neat with patina and crust, but also because that’s all I can afford!

I’ve got some pretty rusty turds that I enjoy a lot, one even with a rot hole through a cantilever tube, but nothing NEAR this bad. Outstanding. Just way cool. Seriously can’t say it enough.

Well. Done.


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> This is purely outstanding. I love each and every bit of it. I found your thread this morning and it’s taken me all day when I had a few minutes to get through it. Your worksmanship, determination, talent and skills show through very much on this project.
> 
> For years it’s been my goal to find the rustiest Schwinns out there and make them rideable with as many of the parts they came with as possible. Partly because I think they are neat with patina and crust, but also because that’s all I can afford!
> 
> I’ve got some pretty rusty turds that I enjoy a lot, one even with a rot hole through a cantilever tube, but nothing NEAR this bad. Outstanding. Just way cool. Seriously can’t say it enough.
> 
> Well. Done.



Wow Im sorry Im just now seeing this!
I greatly appreciate you taking the time out of your day to read thru what Im doing here with this bike.  What I do and what I love doing has always been such a polarizing topic with folks who either love my wild motivations or cant understand why I dont buy a better bike to start with.  
I have tried many times to explain why i feel so passionately about rusty, forgotten bikes that by all accounts should be left to die....and the explanation has to come from my feelings about people too.  I find myself drawn to people that are the same way, broken, forgotten, ignored etc.  Call me a hippy but when I see these bikes, like this Cycle Truck for instance, I dont see junk, or rust....I see something that everyone else has given up on, something that never should breath again by world standards and my heart just wont let me give up on it.
Some people see a forest, other people see a nature trail....some people see an empty parking lot and others see the perfect place for a playground.  
I have at least 2 other rusty crusty bikes in line behind this one so the fun is only going to keep going as long as Im alive. 
Post your rusty revivals....keep the passion going.  Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> Wow Im sorry Im just now seeing this!
> I greatly appreciate you taking the time out of your day to read thru what Im doing here with this bike.  What I do and what I love doing has always been such a polarizing topic with folks who either love my wild motivations or cant understand why I dont buy a better bike to start with.
> I have tried many times to explain why i feel so passionately about rusty, forgotten bikes that by all accounts should be left to die....and the explanation has to come from my feelings about people too.  I find myself drawn to people that are the same way, broken, forgotten, ignored etc.  Call me a hippy but when I see these bikes, like this Cycle Truck for instance, I dont see junk, or rust....I see something that everyone else has given up on, something that never should breath again by world standards and my heart just wont let me give up on it.
> Some people see a forest, other people see a nature trail....some people see an empty parking lot and others see the perfect place for a playground.
> I have at least 2 other rusty crusty bikes in line behind this one so the fun is only going to keep going as long as Im alive.
> Post your rusty revivals....keep the passion going.  Thanks for the compliments.



I understand that completely! But I’ve never let it bother me. I do what I do because that’s what I want to do! I’m ok with putting more effort and money into things others would throw away. I got into rusty junk because I think it’s neat and honestly it’s the only way I can enjoy this and many other hobbies!


----------



## tacochris

I have not forgotten about the old Cycle Truck and its still in progress but I had to take a few weeks off to deal with a mother getting eye surgery, my wifes heart condition acting up and the need for a half rewire on my show truck.  She will be back in the spotlight soon enough....


----------



## RustyHornet

Curious how this one is coming along???


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> Curious how this one is coming along???



Its good buddy, just sitting in the line waiting.  Ive been collecting parts for it like a better seat, a basket and a few other odds and ends.  I need to build the wheelset which kinda made me back-burner it to work on others.  Ill be back on it real soon....


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> Its good buddy, just sitting in the line waiting.  Ive been collecting parts for it like a better seat, a basket and a few other odds and ends.  I need to build the wheelset which kinda made me back-burner it to work on others.  Ill be back on it real soon....



Awesome! I look forward to it! I’m currently after one of my own. 😎


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

tacochris said:


> I have not forgotten about the old Cycle Truck and its still in progress but I had to take a few weeks off to deal with a mother getting eye surgery, my wifes heart condition acting up and the need for a half rewire on my show truck.  She will be back in the spotlight soon enough....


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Here’s some more handy work from Chris , the fork broke in the threaded area on my crusty stingray, and for some reason liking this old bike way more than I probably should I wanted to keep the original fork patina to match the rest and Chris offered to fix it if I would supply a donor fork ,  For some reason I don’t have a pic saved of it being completely  finish but you can’t tell where it was welded , so she rides again !


----------



## RustyHornet

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Here’s some more handy work from Chris , the fork broke in the threaded area on my crusty stingray, and for some reason liking this old bike way more than I probably should I wanted to keep the original fork patina to match the rest and Chris offered to fix it if I would supply a donor fork ,  For some reason I don’t have a pic saved of it being completed finish but you can’t tell where it was welded , so she rides again !
> 
> View attachment 1545148



I need to do the same to my crusty ‘65 blue band Ray!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> Well guys....huge milestone today!!
> Stem and the drop stand clip came in thanks to another awesome Caber and i finally got to install the bars and sit on it!  Is my smile too obvious?  Haha
> Next we weld the drop stand bungs back on the fork, build the basket brackets and that will be IT for fabrication!!  Woohoo!!
> The wheels are temporaries as i am building and lacing the correct heavy duty ones as we speak...will also be plasma cutting a new sign panel as well as doing some sign writing!
> 
> View attachment 1376526
> 
> View attachment 1376527



Looking good chris.. You got evry reason to smile.. Best of luck and keep up the good work.. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## tacochris

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looking good chris.. You got evry reason to smile.. Best of luck and keep up the good work.. RideOn.. Razin...



Thanks man!  Its basically a wheelset away from being a rider!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Wards Guy.. said:


> If your taking requests for the side plate how about “From Hell and Back”



Either that or "Rusted Revival" .


----------



## RustyHornet

Still coming back to this thread for inspiration. Planning and prepping to cut apart a couple frames to repair them similarly. Wondering how you ensured the frame was straight and true? I’ve been thinking of fabricating a sliding adjustable locking jig so I could bolt the frame down, cut out the sections that are bad and section in the good parts.

A pic of my ‘39 Cycle Truck that also needs some frame repair. This will be a simple weld as the strut bars at the seat tube are broke loose at the top.


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> Still coming back to this thread for inspiration. Planning and prepping to cut apart a couple frames to repair them similarly. Wondering how you ensured the frame was straight and true? I’ve been thinking of fabricating a sliding adjustable locking jig so I could bolt the frame down, cut out the sections that are bad and section in the good parts.
> 
> A pic of my ‘39 Cycle Truck that also needs some frame repair. This will be a simple weld as the strut bars at the seat tube are broke loose at the top.
> 
> View attachment 1600724



Man that thing is dead sexy!  I hope to find one like that some day but right now I will deal with the gift God gave me for now....Lol

Somewhat hard to explain on here without pics but in the rear you'll wanna use threaded rod with 4 nuts to secure the rear dropouts, something in the middle to go thru and clamp the bottom bracket in place with a bar underneath the bottom of the bottom bracket.  In the front you would find rod that fits up thru the head tube and secure that way.  Much easier to show than explain but Im sure you'll figure it out bud....

You look like you're in a much better place than I started with....looks like your ears are cut off too!  Small world...


----------



## RustyHornet

tacochris said:


> Man that thing is dead sexy!  I hope to find one like that some day but right now I will deal with the gift God gave me for now....Lol
> 
> Somewhat hard to explain on here without pics but in the rear you'll wanna use threaded rod with 4 nuts to secure the rear dropouts, something in the middle to go thru and clamp the bottom bracket in place with a bar underneath the bottom of the bottom bracket.  In the front you would find rod that fits up thru the head tube and secure that way.  Much easier to show than explain but Im sure you'll figure it out bud....
> 
> You look like you're in a much better place than I started with....looks like your ears are cut off too!  Small world...



That’s essentially exactly what I was working up in my head. I think I have a solution, just need to get some steel together and start cutting and welding.

Yes I need to recreate the front ears… Looking forward to it!


----------



## tacochris

RustyHornet said:


> That’s essentially exactly what I was working up in my head. I think I have a solution, just need to get some steel together and start cutting and welding.
> 
> Yes I need to recreate the front ears… Looking forward to it!



I think I showed pretty good in this thread how I did the front ears and yours look cut very similar!  Glad I could get another Cycle Trucks saved!


----------



## Goldenrod

Now comes the expensive part, buying a pharmacy.


----------



## Drosentreter

This project reminds me of one of my own adventures. Haven’t gotten around to fixing any of them(not sure if I ever will lol) but I’ve been slowly digging up a couple bicycles on our property. Seems to be 5 of them total, but I’m not sure as originally I only thought there was 2, but as I’ve started digging I keep finding more and more. As unbelievable as it is, these are worse than your cycle truck🤣


----------



## tacochris

Drosentreter said:


> This project reminds me of one of my own adventures. Haven’t gotten around to fixing any of them(not sure if I ever will lol) but I’ve been slowly digging up a couple bicycles on our property. Seems to be 5 of them total, but I’m not sure as originally I only thought there was 2, but as I’ve started digging I keep finding more and more.



I currently have 3 bikes, including this Cycle Truck, that were dug out of the ground and are slowly being brought back to life and rust fixed etc.  
If you dig anything out and dont wanna keep it, let me know because I certainly enjoy the challenge of repairing and reviving them.


----------



## Drosentreter

tacochris said:


> I currently have 3 bikes, including this Cycle Truck, that were dug out of the ground and are slowly being brought back to life and rust fixed etc.
> If you dig anything out and dont wanna keep it, let me know because I certainly enjoy the challenge of repairing and reviving them.



Man I would like to think all of these are savable, but I’m sure they are mostly wall art. I intend on trying to save at least one and maybe two depending on how ambitious I am feeling, but I’m pretty sure the one is completely toast.(I added pics now so you can see just how bad.)


----------



## tacochris

Drosentreter said:


> Man I would like to think all of these are savable, but I’m sure they are mostly wall art. I intend on trying to save at least one and maybe two depending on how ambitious I am feeling, but I’m pretty sure the one is completely toast.(I added pics now so you can see just how bad.)



O yeah.... your pile looks about as bad as the ones I started with.  haha  Amazing they are just growing out of the ground I would be in heaven!


----------



## Drosentreter

tacochris said:


> O yeah.... your pile looks about as bad as the ones I started with.  haha  Amazing they are just growing out of the ground I would be in heaven!



I’m loving every minute of it, that’s for sure.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

tacochris said:


> I’m starting this thread to document something you guys will either love or hate but its happening. In this thread you will find the rebirth of what has to be the worst Cycle Truck every revived (that I know of). This bike was part of a group of bikes I rescued that sat in huge piles for MANY years and are some of the rustiest bikes I’ve ever owned, and guess what….I’m going to save every single one cause I love what I do and I’m crazy.
> The bottom 6-8 inches as well as most of the rear stays and drops are toast, like BEYOND toasted, as well as the bottom few inches of the fork. The metal has begun to blossom into layers like old wood and the serial number is long gone. By all original owner accounts, the straight down tube, forward facing drop outs and the fact that this bike was always skip tooth (despite having the wrong ring now), it is believed this bike was built between 51-54 and is an S2 large basket model, before the half-pitch, curve lower bar change. I will be using a 55-59 chain guard on it though since its what I have available in my parts pile…
> 
> I have a 55 Schwinn Starlet frame/fork in my collection that is a perfect match for the rotten parts and I will be grafting that rear frame to this one to save it as well as changing the kickstand mount to a fender mount. Also the bottom part of the fork and drop stand holes will be fixed as well. I’m a competent welder/fabricator so this wont be a huge stretch to some vehicles I’ve worked on.  I should also note that this bike will be put back to mostly correct as well as recreating the cut off basket ears and making new basket brackets to match the originals.
> 
> Bringing bikes like this back to life is something I live for and this one will live again very soon…..updates coming this weekend!
> 
> Enjoy the circus!
> 
> View attachment 1303821




Man, and I though mine was bad! I was going to try and put a splint in at the right side dropout, but I think I'm going to take a page out of your book and graft in a new right triangle.


----------



## tacochris

Rusty Klunker said:


> Man, and I though mine was bad! I was going to try and put a splint in at the right side dropout, but I think I'm going to take a page out of your book and graft in a new right triangle.



...and to think, that wasnt even the rustiest bike I brought home that day!  Lol
Man i say if you can make a quick jig to keep it all square, and you have another frame thats the same, go for it!  If anything it will give you a really awesome sense of accomplishment!


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Already in the works. Weather is breaking and lots of project bikes to get going!


----------



## tacochris

Rusty Klunker said:


> Already in the works. Weather is breaking and lots of project bikes to get going!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1605982
> View attachment 1605983



Friggin perfect.  Grab some round rod and make it to where it slides inside both pieces...leave a gap when you weld it so it burns into all 3 pieces and BAM!!


----------



## Rusty Klunker

A little tap with a maul to egg it and a piece of the top tube fits perfect in the chainstay. Then sliced another piece to make it fit in the seatstay. Its just clean up the grease and prep now, might get to welding tomorrow... maybe.


----------



## RustyHornet

Rusty Klunker said:


> Already in the works. Weather is breaking and lots of project bikes to get going!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1605982
> View attachment 1605983



Man that’s awesome! Please post pics of the process! Love seeing it. I’ve got a frame jig designed on paper, but need to buy the steel to build it. And now is the perfect time to buy steel… 🙃


----------



## tacochris

*UPDATE UPDATE*

So the Cycle Truck had to go on hold until I found the right parts I needed to make this bike what it deserves to be.  Well....today I landed a huge break when my local buddy found Cycle Truck front wheel in a junk pile for free! 
If you're insistent on original parts and pieces like I am and dont want to pay crazy prices for some things, this is your reminder to just be patient and keep your head on a swivel.....O, and have good friends!  haha

Cycle Truck will be getting updates really soon!


----------



## RustyHornet

Yesssss!!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

tacochris said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE*
> 
> So the Cycle Truck had to go on hold until I found the right parts I needed to make this bike what it deserves to be.  Well....today I landed a huge break when my local buddy found Cycle Truck front wheel in a junk pile for free!
> If you're insistent on original parts and pieces like I am and dont want to pay crazy prices for some things, this is your reminder to just be patient and keep your head on a swivel.....O, and have good friends!  haha
> 
> Cycle Truck will be getting updates really soon!



Can't wait to see your progress Chris... Razin...


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I just discovered this thread… that is some excellent work on the frame repairs and fork blades!


----------



## tacochris

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I just discovered this thread… that is some excellent work on the frame repairs and fork blades!



Hey thanks man!  Your thread was pretty inspiring too!  It should be getting finished very soon finally!


----------



## Skiroule69

I LOVE this thread! As a fabricator and bike lover, I can definitely relate! 20+ years ago I had the opportunity to pick an old scrap yard (long since cleaned up and turned into a housing development) and found numerous bikes sticking out of the ground. I pulled 'em all up and dragged them home. I wish I had pictures of how bad some of them were...parts of frames rusted off, gaping holes in frames, etc. Actually ended up making complete bikes out of a few, but nowhere near to the extent you've gone on this Cycle Truck. You're an awesome metal worker!


----------

